# Crazy quote from Metal Supermarkets



## kevin.decelles (Dec 17, 2018)

I submitted a quote on the weekend for 24 inches of hot-rolled 1045 in a 4.5" diameter.  Quote came back today @ 650.00 plus tax (682.50)

AFTER I submitted that, I saw that the order-online part of their site had the process for that exact product and the quote there was about 220.00 CAD.

I emailed them to see why the difference and was told that the online price is an average of all stores, and stores reserve the right to decline or pass, and if I wanted to try it online, I MIGHT get it for 220 CAD.

The online site said this weighed 120 LBS.  At the low price this is 1.80 a pound, at the high end 5.41.

Probably one of the worst run businesses I can think of.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 17, 2018)

Not to stir up the usual debate, but was the 220 price good/bad?  I registered and after checkout this came down to 196 (-5% first purchase, -10% over $100).


----------



## Brian Ross (Dec 17, 2018)

Hot rolled steel is going for about $0.75 to $1.50 per pound at Federal Metals depending on size and shape (but they don't have 4.5 inch). By the way I just noticed that Federal is now listing some aluminum flat bar, angle and tubing for sale.


----------



## Janger (Dec 17, 2018)

Kevin - that included the shipping at $200ish? Sounds not horrible to me. 1045 is somewhat unusual so I'm not surprised it is more. and yes Metal Stupid Market is what it is. I asked them last year for a quote on a pile of Stainless C Channel. They didn't have and couldn't order what I wanted and what they did quote was a lot of money per pound. At least you don't have to order a 10' log with them - I guess that is their niche.


----------



## Janger (Dec 17, 2018)

Brian Ross said:


> Hot rolled steel is going for about $0.75 to $1.50 per pound at Federal Metals depending on size and shape (but they don't have 4.5 inch). By the way I just noticed that Federal is now listing some aluminum flat bar, angle and tubing for sale.



Thanks for pointing that out Brian. Did they finally open their building? Have you been by recently or is the aluminium also just under the tent?


----------



## PeterT (Dec 17, 2018)

Janger said:


> Metal Stupid Market.


----------



## Brian Ross (Dec 18, 2018)

I was there about a month ago and didn't notice the aluminum but it is on there website. They do have a new "building" for their stock.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2018)

@Janger John, I was looking at 1045 based on info found on the various sites . I'm looking to make a plug to pull cylinder liners from an engine . I don't have much experience with metal selection and would usually start with 1018 and go from there

Any suggestions for this application? Hot or cold rolled ? 

The plug would be drilled through amd a piece of threaded rod used to apply pressure






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't know the machinists  would suggest, but I would  look at 12 L 14 , a leaded, easy machining steel , just increase the depth of the lip.  1045 has enough carbon in it to almost make springs (1060)


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 18, 2018)

I think I have some spare 4140 or 4330 in that size and I can sell it to you for $2 per kg. It is much stronger steel than straight low carbon or med carbon steel.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2018)

Tom, sounds good, I'll pm you.


----------



## Janger (Dec 18, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> @Janger John, I was looking at 1045 based on info found on the various sites . I'm looking to make a plug to pull cylinder liners from an engine . I don't have much experience with metal selection and would usually start with 1018 and go from there
> 
> Any suggestions for this application? Hot or cold rolled ?
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean exactly Kevin. Post a sketch?


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm no engine rebuilder, but was going to ask if the bottom liner skirt lends itself to a puck at the bottom. It has a step so smaller diameter fits ID of liner, OD fits wall thickness + block bore clearance. Looks like there are such devices. This would save you a lot of material, but maybe I don't quite understand the situation


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2018)

Exactly the tool. Sure I can buy one......... but I can spend 5 times that and make one and learn a new trick or two 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2018)

That tool allows for the oil pan to be dropped and the puck to be place in behind the crank from the bottom and the sleeve pulled out the top




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2018)

OK, if that's the tool principle, that's why I was 'wondering about the 24" log. The pulling puck might only be an inch thick or so. 
Or maybe 1 for you & 23 for Ebay!? LOL


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2018)

If only I was that entrepreneurial [emoji3]. I figure I'll go through several iterations, botch a few....make a winner then put a chunk away for the next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Dec 22, 2018)

Stop going to metal super markets! I know sourcing materials is hard i know buying  a 10 foot length of large material isn't realistic but they are only known for one thing. High prices. In this case i know you had no other choice because 4.5 is big stuff.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 22, 2018)

The two in Langley don't even have that much out of the ordinary.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 22, 2018)

I was able to avoid it this time -- Tom kitta and I were able to work out something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colten Edwards (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't know, place in Saskatoon (Steelmet) quoted me 159 for a chunk of 2x2x1/4 aluminum. They had to cut it from a 4x6ft piece they had laying around. They charge $20/per cut as well.  I declined there fine offer.
Anyone have a 2ft square piece of 1/8 alum they are willing to part with? Need it for a CR10S clone bed. Actual bed size will be 553mm square


----------



## PeterT (Jan 4, 2019)

That might not be too bad a price unless you can scrounge. 

Looks like .125" 6061 is about 64$C at Aircraft Spruce. Half the cost for half the thickness. So if you can get away with thinner stock, the price is nominally lower.
https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/mepages/alumsheet_6061t6.php
https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/mepages/alumsheet_6061t4.php

0.25" 6061-T651 from OLM in US$ Normally I find their base prices competitive but darn FOB USA is the killer.
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=1248&step=4&showunits=inches&id=76&top_cat=60


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 5, 2019)

Colten Edwards said:


> I don't know, place in Saskatoon (Steelmet) quoted me 159 for a chunk of 2x2x1/4 aluminum.


I would take them up on the offer. You are going to be hard pressed to find it for a better price from any supplier, unfortunately....


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.federalmetals.ca/we-sell/plate 

Calgary - alu plate 1/8 4x8 is 185. so 1/4 by 4x8 is 360... but that is 4x8 - 2x2 is 8 times less... so $45 - even double it for small quantity is $90.

Their offer would be unreasonable in Calgary.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 5, 2019)

Good lead Tom. I haven't dealt with them before but something I'll pay attention to now. They don't say what alloy but easy phone call & may not be an issue in this case anyway.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2019)

It is possible he will have to buy the whole 4X8 plate to get what he wants.  I hope he can use the rest!


----------



## Colten Edwards (Jan 6, 2019)

too bad Federal is not open on Saturday's. I am coming to Calgary for the Modern Tool meetup and will have some time after todo some shopping. kbctools looks like a go and maybe busybee since its a couple of blocks from my hotel.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2019)

Theres no KBC in Calgary, Maybe you meant KMS?


----------



## Colten Edwards (Jan 6, 2019)

yes sorry. KMS tools


----------

